# How to insult/piss off each type (more than usual)



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

How to insult/piss off each type (more than usual):

INFP/ENFP: Challenge a deeply held value.

INFJ/ENFJ: Break their trust.

INTP/ENTP: Be illogical or irrational. 

INTJ/ENTJ: Incompetence 

ISFJ/ESFJ: Ingratitude and rudeness

ISTJ/ESTJ: Breaking the rules

ISFP/ESFP: Try to control them

ISTP/ESTP: Try to control them


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

INTP's: Put up pictures of playboy models on their bedroom walls, cause you know...they aren't attracted to humans.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

control me or constantly criticize me or treat me unfairly/ with disrespect.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

INTJ - Incompetence I can walk away from and ignore. Underestimate me however and I'll be motivated to show you what I'm capable of.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

These don't necessarily insult/piss me off bc it takes an eternity for me to actually experience anger, but:

Being steamrolled by others when trying to advise them

Extreme structure

Overbearing "mother hen" types who are very controlling, despite having good intentions

People who you'd think would be mature when you consider their age

Loud, rude, boisterous, obnoxious people

Inequality and all its forms


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

InSolitude said:


> Underestimate me.


Yesss I forgot about that, too. I experience that all the time :frustrating:


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

In Utero said:


> Yesss I forgot about that, too. I experience that all the time :frustrating:


It's strange but our two types actually have a lot in common. It's the outward expression that differs the most I find.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

- Interrupting me before I finish my point because you think you know what I am going to say.
- Assuming something radical about me without asking.
- Hurting my friends or spreading rumours. I will not hesitate to ignore you forever if you bully my friends.
- Asking a question which you don't want an honest answer to.
- Loud noises. Sensory overload.
- Lack of responsibility and assertiveness.
- I feel bad about this one, but people who constantly put themselves down for compliments, without giving you any idea of how to help. Like frequently calling themselves ugly. I feel bad about this because I know how they must be feeling and I honestly do empathise with them, but it makes everybody upset and triggers the same emotion in others who feel the same way but do not vocalise it to the public, leading to triggers. I think that a therapist/professional is the best choice in the situation.
- Bad hygiene


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

INTPs: Loud, distracting noises.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

When someone doesn't listen to me. I find it really frustrating and draining because I don't like to speak unless I have something to really say and I think the person will want to listen. I find having to repeat myself really annoying and I just don't want to say it anymore unless they actually couldn't hear me.


----------



## lucillemae (Aug 17, 2015)

When someone asks me for advice, and I put a lot of thought into my reply in order to be as helpful as possible... and they go and do the opposite.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

INFJ: Being unjust. 

I'm seldom hurt personally by insults; it's the principle of the thing. The fact that you are willing to be insulting toward someone at all is what makes me angry. 

Failure to see the bigger picture and becoming pissy because you're too caught up in the immediate -- that will frustrate me. 

Prioritizing your own interests or successes over the well-being of the people around you. Especially if those people are the ones who are working alongside you. 

In essence, I've been angry at my management at work lately.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

zosio913 said:


> INFJ: Being unjust.
> 
> I'm seldom hurt personally by insults; it's the principle of the thing. The fact that you are willing to be insulting toward someone at all is what makes me angry.
> 
> ...


Lol are you sure your not ISTP (I kid) hmm or maybe I am INFJ (I kid)


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm an INFJ and I get pissed off when people are ignorant eg holding a belief with absolutely no basis of truth, when people try to control and manipulate me, people who promote materialism or some other self absorbed way of life.

Or people who follow the crowd when their leader is obviously doing something unjust!!

summary: inequality.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

lucillemae said:


> When someone asks me for advice, and I put a lot of thought into my reply in order to be as helpful as possible... and they go and do the opposite.


I'm guilty as sin for doing that, but I usually have already made up my mind, so when I ask its usually only to solidify my choice

Entp- misinterpret them (fe gets us)


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

sorry double post


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*Personal attacks.* (Haha.... Keep pushin' it).

** Mind games.*

** Reverse psychology. *

*Victim complex.* (Boohoo.. Grow a pair, means nothing to me).

*Lack of responsibility. *(Boohoo.. Stop wasting my time).

*Empty assertions or assumptions.* (Woah... Tell me more / come back when you've got a fact sheet).

*Arrogantly assuming you know everything about me.* (Woah... Tell me more).

*Criticism.* (You don't think I KNOW that? I don't need to hear what I clearly can see).

*Correcting me.* (What for? I wouldn't even have said anything if I didn't think I was correct to begin with).

*Correcting me using your dumb feeling arguments.* (Right... Let's try this again when you're making sense).

*Touching my face. *(Uhh.. STAPP it).

*Deliberately disregarding my efforts.* (Appreciate my work for you; I didn't have to waste my time).

*Underestimation.* (Are you kidding... you're lucky to even have me here).

*Lack of praise.* (So... you're just going to ignore the fact that I did ALL this for nothing?).

*Offering help I never asked for. *(Thanks, but I'll solve / figure it out myself).


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

INTJ
say something stupid
do something stupid
talk to us when we want to be alone
we aren't hard to piss off
i have only 2 moods
pissed off
more pissed off


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

It's fucking annoying when people assume things about you, and judge you hard for their own assumptions without really knowing shit.

I just in general hate injustice. I hate when people abuse others, or can't think for themselves but repeat some shit other people says, without really knowing it themselves. It is like debating with a parrot. You are debating the symptom not the root.

I just in general don't really have patience for bullshit. If people think they are pure and find me aggressive and obnoxious, then tell it to my face, and we part ways with peace. But don't be such a little passive aggressive person, hiding or being dishonest about your intentions with me. It's wasting my time, and your time.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Nameless Composer said:


> ISTJ/ESTJ: Breaking the rules


Nah... not really. CHANGING the rules for no good reason after they've been agreed on will do it, though.

Worse than ANY of that stuff, though, is making a commitment to do something and then not following through on it. If you don't want to do something, be honest and upfront about it and don't commit yourself to something you have no intention of doing.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I cannot speak for all ISTPs but being illogical and incompetent can certainly frustrate me as well.

Also when someone is talking to me and they are just pretending to be interested.
I was just talking about that one yesterday actually.

I think one of the _biggest pet-peeves_ I have (and probably most other ISTPs as well) is being fake.
We'll see right through it and we won't like it at all.
I find that to be a substantial one in my book.




Vinniebob said:


> talk to us when we want to be alone


That one bothers me as well =/ especially if I am already upset.
It'll just anger me even more and I'll want to be alone even longer.


----------



## JamUsagi (Aug 13, 2015)

I hate bullies if they're bullying someone other than me. Since I'm actually INxP, as I figured out yesterday, bullies are a sore spot when I know the victim can't handle it.

Since I can handle it, I usually attract their attention and let them follow me. Little known fact: almost all bullies are sheep. The ones who aren't are too aggressive to let their new prey get away, so they always leave the previous victim alone.

Playground psychology. Suck it, ignorant teachers.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Lol are you sure your not ISTP (I kid) hmm or maybe I am INFJ (I kid)


Well, ISTPs and INFJs are actually pretty similar function-wise. We both have Ni, Ti, Se, and Fe, just in a different order.


----------



## andromedavenus (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm a INFP so, for me.. i get really pissed off when someone starts putting labels or judging me or just random people in general. Or if you get so worked up in your own misery that you don't even care to listen to a single advice.. that just... urghhhh...


----------

